# Lofts and Breeding Coops



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not sure this is going to work but here are a few pic of my lofts and some of ideas and things I have used to accomodate my birds. I WILL ADD MORE DETAILED PICS and or provide more comments if this works or on request




http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=551


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The link works fine, and you have made a very nice loft for your birds. I'm sure we would all enjoy seeing additional pictures.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I think that is a mighty fine set up you have there , thanks for sharing


----------

